# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Lamtumirë komuniteti i Albasoul

## kacaku basket

7 vjet e gjys me pare futesha ne nje Internetkafe ne Elbasan.Injoranca duhej mposhtu dhe u bana klient fiks thuj skisha me çfare te merresha.
Nga Elbasani kalova me studime ne Itali dhe per ja 2 muaj sikur u sherova por ksaj rradhe ishte malli qe mbani te rifutesha ne chat.Dhe ja pra 7 vjet e gjysem te plota(me shkeputje sporadike  :ngerdheshje: ) arrita te marr kete vendim.

Kam njohur shume persona ne chat dhe FSH e shume prej tyre i kam takur ne real.

Do doja ti permendja te gjithe nje nga nje por lista eshte aq e gjate sa nuk arrij ti kujtoj te gjithe me nje postim.Por disa prej tyre do ngelen perhere te paharueshem dhe shok:

1-Hakelberifini(ne vend te vllait perhere)
2-Qukapiku(qeros i keq)
3-Azzurro(Mallist i grupit Cunat e Torinos)
4-kLaJd(shok real po i njoft nga chati budalli)
5-Toni-Tr(Cun me i heq kapelen)
6-Demi-Kuq(ske ca me i than FLORI)
7-MACHO(Pijanec ordiner)
8-bingo-bot(baaaaaaaaa sa flet te lodh po a cun kampion)
9-clay more(çopan i ndyre  :ngerdheshje: )
10-bab sakapi (palle komplet)
11-Dina(Respekt i vecante)
12-Eduarti(e prish nai here po di me respektu)
13-Il don palla(kollavari konvikteve)
14-Bledari(lluqjaaaaaaaaaa)
15-Nusja(ehhhhhh ca nuse do ishte  :ngerdheshje: )
16-Zemrushja(Zemrija e drejte perhere me hangu shpirtin)
17-London Girl(katunarja ka shku nlonder pika qe sna bie,goc e papame)
18-Genti
19-Selim Shady 
20-Morfeus
21-Warrior
22-World
23-Jack Daniel(ma cun i urte,jo si clay more grrices)
24-Kalajsi(mos e kesh lagje jo ma nchat :P)
25-Sy-Jeshili
26-Erindi
27-Ildushja
28-Kukla(qe vdes drago dhe un per te :P,drago a plak)
29-Cibox
30-MrZoRo
31-Dragon_Boy(Albaguard)
32-Vazelos
33-Tornado
34-Sadomazokisti
35-Ujku
36-Nafija_Taljonja
37-Recoba
38-Xhonxhofuri
39-A Shkodrani
40-Nest Shkodrani
41-Albo
etj etj etj etj etj etj etj qe ime sme vijne ma as ne mend

Dua thjesht tju them qe te gjitheve pa perjashtim

FALEMINDERIT PER KTO 7 VITE E GJYS TE BUKURA

Ju uroj te gjitheve Lumturi,shendet e fat.

Shoku/Miku/Vllai juaj KLODI

[08:38:49] -NickServ- The nickname kacaku_basket has been dropped.
-
[08:38:49] -NickServ- This command has been logged!
-
[08:38:49] * kacaku_basket sets mode: -R
-

----------


## WorLD

*Mirëseerdhe WorLD.
Na vizituat për herë të fundit: në datën 26-02-2008, ora 13:10
*
Ja per ty hyra dhe une , te pershendes.

Hehehe mer Kackavall arkitekti eee.....mire chatin e le, po shkollen a e mbarove ? apo e le dhe ate hahaha

Hajd suksese ne jete bro  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Kalofsh mire mgjs nuk te njoha se nuk hyj ndo1x ne chat...

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Weeee weeee Klodo..... 

Mirë le chatin, po na harrove edhe ne këtej nga Elbasani ree.... nëjse të uroj gjithë të mirat e rrofsh që na ke përmend emrin. 


Ps. Kush do faxoleta të kërkojë se kam ble unë....*

----------


## Bledari

Fat e mbaresi ne jet Klod  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## LaCosTa

Pac fat dhe lumturi ne jet Klod . 

_P.s Kur te bjen ndonje her rruga kendej na vizito_

----------


## CIBOX

Klod je i nderuar se ke qen djale i mir siç jan elbasanllinjt ne pergjithesi ... zaten qyteti juaj eshte mesuesi i gjuhes shqipe ... ashtu siç do mbetesh edhe ti ne kujtesen time nje mik ekrani i dashur, me vjen keq qe nuk na ra shansi te takoheshim nje here realisht te dy.
Te uroj suksese ne jeten tende, shendet dhe u befsh nje dite i degjuar ne jeten reale me shkollen qe ke zgjedhur.

Te puth e perqafoj.

CIBOX.

----------


## [Perla]

Te ngrente mortiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii , kok qepe  :i ngrysur: 

Hajde suksese ne jeten reale. te uroj shume shume fat dhe mbaresi kudo ne jete.
Amanet shkollen se te griva  :ngerdheshje:  Kur te martohesh na njofto  :perqeshje: 

Kisss klod.

----------


## milanistja_el

* po muve pshe me harrove ti re te lista???? Hmmmm maje men ca do te baj kur te vish ne Elbasan, kalo nga unaza se po te pashe poshte pallatit kam me ta ça koken me 3 arka me domate 

Shendeti e familja mbi te gjitha yllo, chati aty eshte prape nuk iken. Faleminderit shume per respektin dhe per gjithçka. Je çun njesh. Te uroj gjithe te mirat e botes. Suksese ne shkolle, ne jete dhe ne çdo hap qe do hedhesh. Zoti ta prifte gjithmone mbare dhe kujdesu per Klodin se te hoqem qafe, e kemi me nje kopje .

Respekte yllo e paç fat kudo.

hugsssssssss*

----------


## RaPSouL

Gjithe te mirat Klod.

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

*Klodo e le me ne fund.....
Shpresoj te mbarosh shkollen , te kesh fat ne jet.
Na kujto kujto ndonje here nga Elbasani.
Suksese ne jet lal 

Gjith te mirat nga Marseli.*

----------


## selina_21

> 7 vjet e gjys me pare futesha ne nje Internetkafe ne Elbasan.Injoranca duhej mposhtu dhe u bana klient fiks thuj skisha me çfare te merresha.
> Nga Elbasani kalova me studime ne Itali dhe per ja 2 muaj sikur u sherova por ksaj rradhe ishte malli qe mbani te rifutesha ne chat.Dhe ja pra 7 vjet e gjysem te plota(me shkeputje sporadike ) arrita te marr kete vendim.
> 
> Kam njohur shume persona ne chat dhe FSH e shume prej tyre i kam takur ne real.
> 
> Do doja ti permendja te gjithe nje nga nje por lista eshte aq e gjate sa nuk arrij ti kujtoj te gjithe me nje postim.Por disa prej tyre do ngelen perhere te paharueshem dhe shok:
> 
> 1-Hakelberifini(ne vend te vllait perhere)
> 2-Qukapiku(qeros i keq)
> ...


LOL
Udhe e mbane mo djal i shplare..thomi ne Kucovaret e Beratit LOL


pS:
Mire chatin po Forumin do e leshe he he he...

Gjithsesi ti e din vet ...

Respekte oj Klod..


Selinaaaaaaa

----------


## alproud

Nje karriere e vertete ne chat LOL

----------


## ixnpeL

Të uroj gjithë të mirat Klodi  :buzeqeshje:  mbase sna mban mend  :buzeqeshje:  Darkness - gallata - Blini 


Gjith të mirat plako  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Crazy_Girl

*OOoo Klodiiiiiiiiii po mu mer ooooooooooo kok patateeeeeeeeeeeee xhenken e harrove ti mer turp te kesh ptuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 

ik ik mos hajde me :P

Love ya ja kalofsh sa me mire ene na kujto donjehere mos na ik kshu*

----------


## J@mes

Klodo, te uroj shendet dhe suksese ne jete e kudo.
Keto jane te rendesishme.

----------


## Badboyuk

looooooooool ajt shnettttttttttttttttttttttt    

kaq kohe skom hy as ne forum as ne chat dhe un!! lol
provova qe me punon akoma nicku dhe thash te them shnet !!!
as un sjom i ri jo shif daten e regjistrimit i bona 6 vjet dhe un hahahahhaha

----------


## OO7

Klodo, te lesh chatin eshte pak a shume sikur te lesh cigaren, une i kam provu te dyja por ahaaaa lesh, jam kthy prape, ndoshta skam plotsu moshen sepse 3-4 vjet kam qe kam njohur chatin.
Gjeneral, si Jurasiks i lashte qe je po te them qe je nje plehre i vertete, te ngulca dicka ne forme asimetrike ne forme wirliesi komplet. 
Klodo qofsh mire, i nderuar dhe nje mik i mire do jesh per mua perhere.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Klodo, me behet qejfi qe more kete vendim.
Icik ssi vone...po he se ska problem. Me mire vone se kurre.
Do e shofsh qe eshte shume here me mire dhe pa chat.

Shnet e pare, ne vazhdim.

----------


## Slimshaddy

Klodo Te Uroj Gjithe Te Mirat Ne Jete Edhe Kudo  :shkelje syri:

----------

